# ?'s about w8



## clarkent5477 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi all... I've thinking about what car I'd like to get next. The w8 is appealing, not only for its uniqueness, but from what I've read. A few questions:
1. is it as quick as they say?
2. what's maintenance costs like? i know VW dealers charge more for what kind of car one has. I noticed this when I went from having a 4 cyl. to the VR6.
3. How reliable have the engine's been?
Thanks all,
Clark


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

1. Yes and No. The car's perfromance is contrained by it weight (about 4k lbs) and electronics that limits how much and when you get the torque and HP. Think 750iL - not M3.
2. I haven't noticed this but the car hasn't needed much more than oil changes and brake rotors (replaced under warrenty). Oil changes are expensive because of the recommended synthetic oil by the OC interval is 10,000 miles so in the long run its no big deal.
3. Very - and the AWD is great in snow country.
I love mine - its a great highway car. Very quiet, smooth and comfortable. Its not worth 40 grand though - don't pay more that $32k and be prepared to keep it a long time. The depreciation is going to be steep.
Hope this helps.
DuraMax - 
NW Connecticut
PS - I want to chip mine but I know zero about the process. Who's got W8 chips? Any advice out there?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Duramax)*

With this it's even more fun....
















I easily outran an R32 4 times in one night. Another night, I stayed fender to door with a G35 Coupe til about 80 mph at which point I started to pull away. By 130 I had 4-5 car lengths on him On the return trip a 745iL came up on me at about 80 mph. Much to his surprise, by 130 mph, there was a VW with 4 chrome tips in his winshield and by 150 He was 3 lengths behind.... Don't ask how far behind he was at 170....







Oh, as far as the chip, read my sig....


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

6-speeds just sounds like fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_6-speeds just sounds like fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The top of 4th gear closing on 120 mph sounds just oohhhh sooooo SEXXXXXXXYYYYYY...


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

Hey VWGUY4VER - where does one do 170 in Jersey? 287? Hope you have life insurance and a good lawyer.
D'Max


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Duramax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duramax* »_Hey VWGUY4VER - where does one do 170 in Jersey? 287? Hope you have life insurance and a good lawyer.
D'Max

I have both....
Please, I know... I did it late at night with no other traffic in sight. A far less dangerous situation than someone dialing their cell phone at 60 mph. All I would have possibly injured were myself and the errant gnat at 2 am... We Americans tend to get all nutty whenever we hear about someone exceeding 100mph when the Europeans do it all day and have a lower fatality rate. We can't even handle 60 mph because we need our cup holders, cel phones,etc... I'm not being defensive but at the time I did that, no one but myself were put in harms way. What the lunatic next to me on the phone & reading a map did this morning, causing a 4 car accident, was far more of a concern...


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 5:08 PM 8-23-2004_


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

I agree.


----------

